# I have a bunny killer on my hand . . .



## brugmansia (Dec 6, 2007)

What to do, what to do! This is the third litter a rabbit has made in our backyard this season. We didn't know about this newest litter until a few days ago, when all of a sudden I heard a squealing sound and saw Luna running around with something in her mouth. She finally came to the back door with her new toy in mouth and I finally got her to drop it. It was either the food in my hands she wanted or her new toy. She dropped it and I got her in the house. We have even put up green fencing around the nest, which keeps expanding, but the little ones get scared and jump about and Luna will end up grabbing one. 

Sweet little Luna has become a baby bunny serial killer! How do we keep these rabbits from coming into our yard? Seems like we're the only ones or a select few that don't use chemicals on our lawn. We don't see them hanging around in our neighbor's yards. Is there really a way of keeping rabbits out of one's yard? We're successful with the vegetable garden, but now the yard? They squeeze in between the 2" picket fencing.

Okay, I'm getting over today's episode.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I'm not sure how to stop the bunny's from coming into your yard or how to stop the bunny killer

I think Missy had this happen? I know someone here had their dog bring a dead rabbit home. I'm lucky my guys are afraid of anything that moves, even bugs.


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Try sprinkling bloodmeal near the entry point. Poor baby bunnies  I know my grandmother would love to borrow Luna as she has had it with the bunnies eating her garden lol.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Sylvia, I couldn't in my wildest imagination visualise Luna, the Little Bunny Killer! :biggrin1: Lucky you that Dickson hasn't joined the hunting party! 

I hope the little bunnies keep safe!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Oh, that is hard to see. I have no idea how to help. Luna is just doing what comes naturally. Your co-op might have some idea with out the poison on your lawn.

My DS has a Standard Poodle that kills kittens. The wild cats in the woods come to their barn for mice, get to close; Babe sees them and wants to play. End of kitten. He has tried everything. He is tired of punishing her and said it is up to the cats to stay away.


----------



## mikeb (Mar 11, 2009)

My prior dog caught a rabbit. I managed to let it go alive. I am quite sure george would do the same when he grows up a bit. Its nature so no blame for Luna. As far as keeping them away thats about impossible. I hate to sound mean but there are plenty of wild rabbits out there. My sister tried for years to keep them out of her garden, even giving them food in aother place. She tried every recommended deterrent and even old wives tales stuff with no luck. Even when she put wire around it they managed to get it. Also destroyed bushes and flowers. I have no real sympathy for wild rabbits although I know they are just trying to survive.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

oh, it was the worst feeling in the world! Cash caught a full grown rabbit. He was flipping it over and shaking it like it was a toy. DH got a shovel and got the rabbit. I dragged Cash (kicking and screaming) inside. Jasper was hiding behind a planter. We thought he was dead, but apparently he was just stunned and hopped away under the fence. But Cash was totally focused on where the rabbit disappeared to for 3 days. 

A friend of mine has this print called Lurcher and Rabbit. A Lurcher Dog is a usually a mixed breed dog bred to catch rabbits... Most are crossed between greyhounds and terriers...But in this print...it looks like a little Cash look alike. To this I day I still call Cash Lurcher sometimes.


----------



## Thumbelleina (Apr 2, 2009)

OMG those poor little bunnies, but Luna must be so proud of herself. I'm so glad Buster has never shown interest in chasing things. I would freak out if he killed a bunny.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Missy said:


> oh, it was the worst feeling in the world! Cash caught a full grown rabbit. He was flipping it over and shaking it like it was a toy. DH got a shovel and got the rabbit. I dragged Cash *(kicking and screaming*) inside. Jasper was hiding behind a planter. We thought he was dead, but apparently he was just stunned and hopped away under the fence. But Cash was totally focused on where the rabbit disappeared to for 3 days.
> 
> A friend of mine has this print called Lurcher and Rabbit. A Lurcher Dog is a usually a mixed breed dog bred to catch rabbits... Most are crossed between greyhounds and terriers...But in this print...it looks like a little Cash look alike. To this I day I still call Cash Lurcher sometimes.


(My highlights)

So who was kicking and screaming? You or Cash? ound:


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

I have been keeping this story bottled up for a long time, and I will continue to keep the most gory details to myself, but a brief outline would be...4 dogs and 1 big fat rabbit inside the rabbit fence in the back yard...rabbit too fat to make it back out some how...and you know how the fence has those little squares...uggg..
Lets just say that a small caliber hand gun had to become involved because I didn't know what else to do.

You have *NEVER *seen bigger smiles than on those adrenaline/blood fueled pups as they came running up the deck stairs. That was also the day I wished none of my dogs were white! uke:
I KNOW they were just being dogs (and obviously Lily, with her bit of Schnauzer is the closest thing to a terrier, cuz she knew what she was doing!) but what a deeply horrific sight!

ewwwwwwwwwwww
Beverly

PS, Missy, I love Lurcher!!!


----------



## murphymoesmamma (Apr 1, 2009)

I call our property Bunny Run because every time I drive back our driveway I say run bunny run because we have so many rabbits! Bunny poop is actually a greatly desired delicacy according to Murphy's taste buds. He is always supervised when we are out with him because our property is not fenced but I know I would totally freak if Murphy caught a bunny. I am a softie and cannot stand to see suffering.

Holly


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

ewwww Beverly. I love you sweetheart. You tell a good story even with leaving out the gore. that was the thing that freaked me so...is how focused and intent Cash was. 

I am sorry Luna's mom. we don't seem to be offering any solutions for you...just sharing.


----------



## Chere (May 22, 2009)

We have rabbits in our yard but so far they have not ventured into the dog pen area; thank goodness. Jesse and Shadow really don't seem to know how to play all that much so I don't know if they would even go after a bunny. Now, I wish they would go after the deer who have been busy eating my front yard all summer. The caladiums that I planned so carefully were eated after one night; then they came back on their own and were eaten again a couple of days ago. The deer also went to my very large potted planteer close to the house and ate all the sweet potato vines. Jesse and Shadow will bark if anyone drives into the driveway but a herd of deer elicts not one peep!

I truly don't think you can keep bunnies out of your yard so I don't see a good solution to the problem. When I had cats they were always bringing little dead gifts to me. Even little field mice are very cute, but not dead!


----------



## brugmansia (Dec 6, 2007)

Hi everyone! Well, we're down 4 bunnies. One of the babies are left. I'm so glad I'm not alone with this. I just hope this last bunny leaves our backyard so our dogs stop obsessing about them. That's all they do is sniff around the yard instead of going potty. Oh well.

Thank you all for sharing your stories. They made me feel so much better.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

My sister is a hairdresser and sprinkles cut hair around areas she wants critters to stay away from, they don't like the scent of humans I guess. Not sure how well it works but I know she's done it for years.

I would die if my dogs dragged some dead animal up to the porch!!! It may be their nature but that's one thing I don't think I could handle. YUK!!!


----------

